# Benidorm/Alicante for Christmas and New Year -- HELP !!



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Having delayed and delayed waiting to hear if children joining us in Malaga for any part of the festive season... we are told that they have decided on other location !!
Now in a panic to arrange a trip out in our MH and would like to make our first visit to the Benidorm/Alicante area between say 20 December and 3 Jan 2011.
As only transport will be the MH we would like to be in walking distance of amenities...bars/restaurants/some shops etc..
Any recommendations please ?
Is advance booking necessary ?


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

one of the best sites in benidorm is elraco just above benidorm palace bus stops out side the gate about 1mile to beach,we stop there every year ,gets very busy in dec/jan kenny


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi you could join the Spanish Group of the Motor Caravaner's Group - I think you can go once as a non-member. They are meeting near Alicante from the 29th December to 7th January. There web site is http://motorcaravanclubspain.com/ but is currently off line. They will have organised trips out to places of interest/restaurants etc.

If you're interested I can get you a contact no. or E mail.

Good Luck Captain Bligh


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There are a few sites very close to Benidorm and easy to access the town by walking, bike, bus or taxi..

We usually stay at villasol..
http://www.camping-villasol.com/

also as mentioned el raco is good
http://www.campingraco.com/?lang=en

Not sure on booking in December but youll have plenty of entertainment.. !!


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

CaptainBligh said:


> Hi you could join the Spanish Group of the Motor Caravaner's Group - I think you can go once as a non-member. They are meeting near Alicante from the 29th December to 7th January. There web site is http://motorcaravanclubspain.com/ but is currently off line. They will have organised trips out to places of interest/restaurants etc.
> 
> If you're interested I can get you a contact no. or E mail.
> 
> Good Luck Captain Bligh


Thanks CaptainB. Have friends who are members of MCC and your reply reminds me that they are going to Benidorm at Christmas presumably with the group.... will call them

Many thanks


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi I arrived in Benidorm Monday have cycled today round Raco and villasol both have spaces i,m on Toretta which you either love or hate and theres spaces here as well.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Our timetable is pretty flexible on this trip. Can we just turn up and hope for the best at this time of the year ?


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 13, 2010)

*El RAco*

Was in Benidorm a couple of weeks ago.....and stayed in the Deloix hotel ( great hotel ) just opposite El Raco had a look at it and chatted to a few english long termers and they loved it .

Its a longish walk ( 20 mins ) to the beach and same again to the old town/town centre. Lots of supermarkets and cafes local ..the site was very tidy..........A push bike would be a great boon Some of the older folks were using electric bikes there is a cycle path outside.

Out of season Benidorm is great.!

barry


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi,
We have stayed at Camping Almafra.
Nice site with regular bus and train service to Benidorm.
Close to the very nice resort of Albir.
www.campingalmafra.es

sennen523.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Many many thanks for all the contributiuons "homers", might bump into some of you ( figuratively speaking only I hope) on our upcoming travels. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

